# Bradley Wiggins autobiography -



## mangaman (30 Jan 2010)

Called "in pursuit of glory" - cracking read, especially moving about his relationship with his Dad and illuminating about the eliite track team's approach to things.

Not sure how this forum works?

It's Sat night now.

If anyone wants it - (brand new/one careful owner) - if you PM me by next Wednesday at 12 midnight (3rd). I'll pick the PMs at random and let everyone know then.

If this is wildly different to how this subforum normally works let me know and I'll cange the rules


----------



## mangaman (30 Jan 2010)

Forgot to say, P&P free


----------



## Tynan (30 Jan 2010)

yes please, usual drill is everyone post on the thread and you lucky dip

good man


----------



## mangaman (30 Jan 2010)

In response to Noodley's answer here

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showpost.php?p=1107070&postcount=11

and I was about to offer the book to the 1st replier -which is you!

Sorry to screw anyone else around, I'm sure when Tynan's read it he can share

If you PM your address I'll wing it your way


----------



## Tynan (30 Jan 2010)

damn right I'll read and pass it on

yay


----------



## Tynan (15 Feb 2010)

it's a terrible read although I've only struggled through twenty shoddy pages so far

if someone was keen I might surrender it unread


----------



## Tynan (16 Feb 2010)

it's getting a bit better now he's off the topic of his dad


----------



## mangaman (17 Feb 2010)

Give it a chance - I didn't promise Proust or Dostoyevsky 

I found his Dad stuff sad - the best bits are later though, when he is at the Olympics and you get to read a bit about the way Brailsford runs it etc


----------



## Tynan (17 Feb 2010)

no, it's cool now, I suspect he's happy about writing about himself cycling and not happy and very bad about anything else, the early chapters were torture


----------

